# Sand flea gumbo . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found this a while back on another forum . . .

*https://web.archive.org/web/20140811203546/http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/mybb/showthread.php?tid=24935
*

How 'Bout Some Sandflea Gumbo ?

Forget fishing with 'em. Next time I get a group of sandfleas, aka mole crabs, I'm going to cook a bunch up. Anyone else?

MOLE CRAB CHOWDER
1 to 2 pounds of live mole crabs
2 cups of water
2 to 3 red onions, chopped
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablespoon butter
½ teaspoon cilantro, minced
2 to 4 more cups of water
1 cup noodles, rice, or potatoes, not cooked
flour or toasted wheat flour

Steam the crabs in a covered pan with 2 cups of water until they are tender, about 20 minutes. Remove from the stove and, with the crabs still in the broth, mash thoroughly with a potato masher. Strain through cheesecloth, retaining the broth and discarding the crabs. Next, fry the onions to a golden color in the oil and butter, and mix with the broth in a saucepan. Add the cilantro and two cups of water. Heat the broth and add either the noodles, rice, or potatoes to "stretch" the broth. Remember to add sufficient water to cook the quantity of ingredient you add. The broth and chowder may also be thickened by adding plain flour or toasted wheat flour.

Tis' tasty.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandfleas are good when battered and fried. Like softshell crab.


----------

